# Is this a good deal for a budget solar battery charger?



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DEHZIES/ref=twister_B01DMZPDBA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1#productDetails

And also, can you guys give recommendations for some of the best bang for your buck batteries? Thanks


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks ok considering the free shipping and if the included panel mounts work with your mounting location. Renogy has a decent rep for lower priced durable systems but you will need some more MC4 cables to connect the panels to the charge controller. 

With batteries you generally get what you pay for but a pair of large 6v (200 amp/hr or larger) Lead Acid golf cart batteries will probably be your best bang for the buck.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Ok thanks, good to know that Renogy has a reputation for being a good budget deal. I'm no solar guru by any means but some of the prices on package solar generators is crazy. One that I came across that people say is a good price also is Inergy Kodiac...

Kodiak lightweight portable solar generator | Inergy Solar

Seems like less of a deal than Renogy, but a much better compact & complete package


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Ok thanks, good to know that Renogy has a reputation for being a good budget deal. I'm no solar guru by any means but some of the prices on package solar generators is crazy. One that I came across that people say is a good price also is Inergy Kodiac...
> 
> Kodiak lightweight portable solar generator | Inergy Solar
> 
> Seems like less of a deal than Renogy, but a much better compact & complete package


That's not a solar powered system. That's just a roughly 80 amp 12v battery with an inverter.

You need solar panels and a way to mount them, MC4 wires to take the power to the charge controller, a charge controller which properly charges the batteries, batteries for storing the power, and then a inverter if you want 120v AC. The Kodiak lightweight portable solar generator | Inergy Solar is only the last two items, the battery (and a small battery at that) and the inverter which changes the DC power (usually 12v) from your batteries to 120v AC.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

same kit $790
Solar Energy Panel 400WATTS 4pc 100W Watts Mono MPPT Charge Controller | eBay


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Goal Zero has there Yeti line of portable generators that are reasonably priced and very functional.


----------

